# January Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our December winner *Macdougallph1* has chosen a fun theme to start the year...
Golden Smiles

It is undeniable that our Golden's give us reasons to smile every single day, sometimes though it is also undeniable that your Golden is smiling at you!!!
So if you've managed to capture your Golden grinning and looking happy we want to see it.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win this month but feel free to share your photos even if your not quite eligible yet, we love to see them and would love to get to know you and your Golden. Please attach your photos directly in the thread rather than linking from your album.

Entries will be accepted until *January 24th.*


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My Roxy Girl


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Something tells me this will be a busy contest. Our beloved Golden's love to smile Great idea for a theme!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah is very proud of his treasure he found at the beach!


----------



## Rundlemtn

We call this photo: poodle jokes


----------



## macdougallph1

I LOVE seeing all the beautiful happy smiles!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GREAT pictures everyone, this is such a fun theme this month, thanks so much macdougallph1!


----------



## kwhit

One of my favorite birthday pictures of Chance...


----------



## macdougallph1

kwhit said:


> One of my favorite birthday pictures of Chance...


So handsome with his big beautiful smile, bowtie, and party hat! I love all of the pics already!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn was a very smiley boy....


----------



## SimTek

Sam Dog (Samantha)...


----------



## LynnC

I'm in love with every one these smiling dogs! How on earth are they going to pick a winner, it's only Jan 2nd!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful theme, and agree it's going to be hard to pick a winner!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Hogan*

Here is my entry for Hogan


----------



## ssacres

My little girl Mia Velvet..


----------



## macdougallph1

I agree with everyone, it is going to be so hard to vote!! All of the pics are beautiful!!


----------



## BaileyzMom

Looking at all of these happy dogs is really making my "puppy fever" act up tonight! LOL.... this spring can not get here soon enough for our puppy to come!


----------



## tessmk

So darn cute...love these pictures!

Left is Dakota, right is Quinsy.


----------



## ssacres

Just looking at all the pictures of these beautiful goldens makes my heart fuzzy....


----------



## kwhit

Hope this is okay...

I already entered Chance's birthday picture so this one is just because I still miss Savanah every single day and I'd like to have her included on such a happy thread. 

I will love and miss you forever, sweetie...:smooch:


----------



## Mom Fischer

*Lucy*

Here is Lucy.


----------



## Barkr

*Roxy*

Pretty Roxy


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko on his 3rd birthday!!!!!

View attachment a bingo.jpg


----------



## Ivyacres

All the pics are great, they make me smile!
Honey is the happiest dog we've ever had so it was very hard to pick a picture for this month. Here she is after playing in fresh snow.


----------



## Atis

David taking a break at the dog park.


----------



## Fattner

My big boy Harley


----------



## GoldenMom2015

This is a photo I took this weekend that I absolutely love! 
Wally looks like he's trying to fly!


----------



## macdougallph1

OMG!! SOOO many happy smiling faces....It's contagious!!


----------



## Otter

Barkley is always smiling


----------



## Megora

^ Actual entry. 










Bonus entry. A little blurry - but this is my Jacksipants working off leash with a huge golden smile looking up at me. Back when he was about 2 years old. Even at 8 years old now and retired - he still has the same great sparkle and shine and he gets to play. From my perspective looking down - there's nothing more FUN than to see that face looking up and eyes sparkling.


----------



## Pammie

My happy boy!


----------



## swishywagga

Wonderful photos so far, what a great, happy way to start the New Year with all those gorgeous golden smiles!.


----------



## SWLAmarshrunner

*Jack*

Jack smiling because he knew he was about to go for a swim in the river to get that tennis ball 

So many great looking goldens on here! Nothing better than a big smile from them


----------



## Ryderdigger

*Happy Boys*

Ryder and Digger are happy boys


----------



## 1stGold13

Great entries so far! Loving these smiling Goldens.


----------



## ChasingChase

Chase is a happy boy when there is snow on the ground!


----------



## macdougallph1

Every time a golden smiles it's the best!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Max's Dad

Here is one of a wet Max smiling.


----------



## Wendy427

My Maxi. Happy to be hanging out with her mama in the backyard.


----------



## turtle66

Lilly and her Golden friends at our boarding place sitting and smiling (while we were visiting Gambler and Gussee in Prescott, Arizona - see also dawgie chat).

Side mark: Lilly (on the right) is diagnosed to be a reactive dog :uhoh: - hmmm.
Side mark 2: It does not look like that she misses us....:

This picture makes me smile every day, I hope it does the same for you, too :wavey:

Heike


----------



## Rundlemtn

turtle66 said:


> Lilly and her Golden friends at our boarding place sitting and smiling (while we were visiting Gambler and Gussee in Prescott, Arizona - see also dawgie chat).
> 
> Side mark: Lilly (on the right) is diagnosed to be a reactive dog :uhoh: - hmmm.
> Side mark 2: It does not look like that she misses us....:
> 
> This picture makes me smile every day, I hope you, too :wavey:
> 
> Heike


This is awesome!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Max's Dad said:


> Here is one of a wet Max smiling.


Seems about right


----------



## Daisy123

The Three Smiling Musketeers: Daisy, Chloe and Maggie!


----------



## Wendy427

Such happy pictures!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Daisy123 said:


> The Three Smiling Musketeers: Daisy, Chloe and Maggie!


So awesome when you can catch all of them flashing that characteristic golden smile


----------



## Daisy123

3Pebs3 said:


> So awesome when you can catch all of them flashing that characteristic golden smile


Thanks Rundle's mom it wasn't easy! :


----------



## Capt Jack

*Sweeties first swim*

Sweeties first trip to the sand Island


----------



## fourlakes

Love all these smiles! Here is one of Abby's many puppies :


----------



## macdougallph1

Had to throw one out there of Mack!

Mack is smiling because he loves puppy class!!


----------



## faiththegolden

aww love golden smiles!! Here is my Faith


----------



## 1stGold13

Great Golden smiles, keep them coming.


----------



## nala-goldengirl

Happy Nala


----------



## TiffanyGolden

My little man, Duke!


----------



## macdougallph1

I love this!! From the babies all the way up to the seniors, they are ALL adorable!!


----------



## TiffanyGolden

I just had to add this one! :heartbeat


----------



## WantingGold

*Coke and a Smile*

Yogi loves to carry around empty bottles. This was not staged!


----------



## Vhuynh2




----------



## Mel

Here´s Mel at age 6. It´s all FUR not fat.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Mel said:


> Here´s Mel at age 6. It´s all FUR not fat.


LOL the caption!


----------



## LDBgolden

*Tail wagging happy*

Charlie's tail was too fast for my camera. This was him over the Summer. How do they grow up so fast???


----------



## LDBgolden

*So many options*

It was hard to choose one. I did choose one above, but here were a few of my other top contenders just for fun.


----------



## watterdog

*Sweet Sally loves her new fleecy!*


----------



## soxOZ

This is our boy Moe, he has this smile on his face all the time...!!!


----------



## Christina27

_This is my little rebel "Wallace"! He stole my heart already and he is 3 months old only. _


----------



## GoldenMom2015

ALL these pups are so cute! Melts my heart seeing all these Photos!


----------



## ceegee

Ruby LOVED the snow!


----------



## swishywagga

Really enjoying all the photos, nice to see so many entries, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Jud

*Smile*

I Love Daddy's Convertible Smile


----------



## Ginams

So many great photos!

Here is Storm showing her excitement for another hiking adventure


----------



## G-bear

Bailey just realized he is no longer a puppy.


----------



## Texasbdog

Charlie on his first Birthday, he's a happy boy!


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks enjoying snow we found in July


----------



## Golden Pond

*Rosie*

Rosie when smiling closed her eyes and beamed!


----------



## macdougallph1

Ok....I think I may have to vote for them all :


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All really really great entries, this theme is so much fun and when it comes time to voting it is going to be so difficult to choose my favorites.


----------



## macdougallph1

Looks like only a few more days before voting starts. All of the pics are my favorite! How do you choose?!?! LOL


----------



## thorbreafortuna

This past summer at the Providence flee market, smiling at his own reflection while taking a break in the shade of a vendor's tent. Silly boy!


----------



## macdougallph1

thorbreafortuna said:


> This past summer at the Providence flee market, smiling at his own reflection while taking a break in the shade of a vendor's tent. Silly boy!
> 
> View attachment 606577


That's adorable! What a gorgeous boy! I love his coloring!


----------



## Catalina

Here's Fletcher when he was younger out on a run through the woods. Love those smiling goldens!


----------



## macdougallph1

Catalina said:


> Here's Fletcher when he was younger out on a run through the woods. Love those smiling goldens!


That's awesome!! Love the excitement on his face!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day for entries, show us your Golden Smiles.


----------

